# smf merchandise



## show me smoke (Mar 6, 2013)

Is there or will there be a time that smf shirts or hats banners ect will  be available to buy?


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

I've never heard of any talk about it but I sure would like to sport a shirt around! Hint Hint Jeff!!!


----------



## wes w (Mar 6, 2013)

Great idea.  Good quality, reasonable price so the working man could afford them.


----------



## bear55 (Mar 6, 2013)

I second that..


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

I would wear it too.  AND be proud to!

Kat


----------



## hogrider47 (Mar 6, 2013)

That sounds like it would be a home run to me.I'd sure wear one hint, hint


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yes we do have SMF Gear.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

Thanks Brian! I really need some new shirts! I don't remember ever seeing it and I went on Jeff's other site and couldn't find anything there.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

OOOOO....I found some stuff I am going to get!  Thanks!

Kat


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 6, 2013)

Brian, is this posted anywhere on the forum?

It might be good to put it in the carousel or on the right side of the screen with the other ads. I think a lot of people would be interested. Like I said I didn't even know it existed.


----------



## kathrynn (Mar 6, 2013)

Kat


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2013)

Yeah it has been posted before but Im sure its buried. Ill try to find it and feature it


----------



## jammo (Mar 6, 2013)

If you click smokers & more and scroll down, gloves and aprons are listed!

Where are the caps, shirts etc?


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2013)

jam46 said:


> If you click smokers & more and scroll down, gloves and aprons are listed!
> 
> Where are the caps, shirts etc?



Click on Men or woman and it will take you to products for each and shirts hats and all are there.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 6, 2013)

Mmmm...I wonder if the Classic Thong is available in my size...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...JJ


----------



## jammo (Mar 6, 2013)

Is the men - women link under wear-ables? I don't see it.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 6, 2013)

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff/8559152

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff/8558386


----------



## show me smoke (Mar 7, 2013)

sweet thanks for the info ...i never knew there was any..


----------



## handymanstan (Mar 7, 2013)

I just ordered a hat and shirt.  Thanks

Stan


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Mar 7, 2013)

How bout a hat for the members attending the gathering.............EH


----------



## bmudd14474 (Mar 7, 2013)

nepas said:


> How bout a hat for the members attending the gathering.............EH



Im looking into adding a N FL Gathering logo to it.


----------



## venture (Mar 7, 2013)

More information needed?

The SMF Apron?

Does it tie in front? 

Or are the strings so short it had to be tied in the back?

I like a front tying apron so I can hang a towel on it?

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## s2k9k (Mar 7, 2013)

Merv, I think you will probably need to call CafePress, I don't think SMF has much to do with the merch on there.


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Mar 7, 2013)

nepas said:


> How bout a hat for the members attending the gathering.............EH



:yeahthat:    X2


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.cafepress.com/smf_stuff

I recently bought a couple of T- shirts and have to say I was really impressed with the quality!
One was just a regular T, I got it because they come in Tall sizes, I don't think I've ever seen T's offered in Tall sizes. It is a Gildan Ultra Cotton, a very high quality T. I have a few other Gildan T's and they are holding up Great!
The other shirt I got was a Value T, It was only $11.99 so I wanted to see what kind of quality came in the value line. It is a Hanes Tagless and is a very good quality T.
I will definitely be buying from them again!


----------



## wwdragon (Apr 25, 2013)

Great, just great, not only do I get the "look" when I bring home yet another smoking "thingy" as they are called, Now you post this and I just have to get more "thingies",  then again, I do need a new shirt, ohh and stickers...ohh summer is here I might need a hat...

Barry


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 20, 2014)

Thought I would bump this.  I just found my hat and dusted it off for the cheese smoke.

Stan


----------



## handymanstan (Jan 21, 2014)

Just got a e-mail from Cafepress 70% off  code *70red*   today only.  If interested in buying SMF gear might be a good time.

Stan


----------



## little smokey (Jan 21, 2014)

Thanks this would be awesome if they had fat guy sizes, oh well.  lol


----------



## craigstoeckle (Jul 27, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!  I didn't know there was merchandise.  I just ordered a t-shirt so when we have our Southern Cookout in August with family and friends when my daughter (going to University of Kentucky) is home.  I'll be wearing it proud while smoking meatloaf and ribs for the event.  Can't wait.....


----------

